# VACCINE SEMINAR Drs. W. Jean Dodds & Ronald Schultz



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*San Diego Pet Vaccination Seminar with Drs. W. Jean Dodds and Ronald Schultz *

A vaccine seminar will be held in San Diego, California on March 28, 2010, and world-renowned veterinary vaccine research scientists, Drs. W. Jean Dodds and Ronald Schultz, will be the featured speakers at this all-day event. More information on the seminar can be found at Pet Health Seminar Benefiting the Rabies Challenge Fund .

*New Website Design & Facebook Page*

The Rabies Challenge Fund website has been completely redesigned Duration of Immunity Study for Rabies Vaccine - Rabies Challenge Fund and important vaccine data for pet owners has been added. The RCF has also joined the Facebook community The Rabies Challenge Fund | Facebook , where vaccine data is posted under "Discussions."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*6 Continuing Education Units for Dog Trainers*

Drs. W. Jean Dodds and Ronald Schultz Vaccine Seminar March 28th in San Diego, CA to benefit The Rabies Challenge Fund has just been certified to give* 6 CCPDT Continuing Education Units to dog trainers. *Learn more at Safer Pet Vaccination and Health Seminar Benefiting the Rabies Challenge Fund .


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I think I might actually see if my husband will go to this with me. I've been wanting an excuse to visit my hometown anyway, so it'll be nice to be back in San Diego for a bit. 
Plus, I can write off the fee on my taxes. lol


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Linsey,

I am sure you will not be disappointed!

Kris


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*DVD of The 2010 Safer Pet Vaccination Seminar is available* Please sign up below if you are . Edited by event organizer, Jan Rasmusen, this 1 hour 59 minute DVD contains the live presentation by W. Jean Dodds, DVM. Included is the 2010 Q & A session with Dr. Dodds and vaccine scientist Ronald D. Schultz, PhD, plus footage from the 2009 NE Rabies Challenge Fund Benefit Seminar and audio interview with Dr. Dodds about canine thyroid disease. The DVD comes with a 57-page Program Guide with articles by Dodds and Schultz, plus a year's free subscription to Dogs Naturally Magazine on-line.


----------

